

Why I still program - nshankar
http://lemire.me/blog/archives/2011/06/06/why-i-still-program/

======
hsmyers
As an 8 year art major who wandered across the campus to the keypunch room
(run by the business school as at that time there was no computer department)
I sat down, learned to program and discovered that there was (at an abstract
level at least) no difference between say sculpting and programming. Design is
design. More importantly I got just as much of a ‘creative fix’ from the one
activity as the other. Now more than 35 years later, I have found nothing to
change my mind. The creative element is truly why I keep programming (I’ll
also admit to a slight addiction to learning new languages ) Nice article—just
thought I’d explain why I’m still at it almost 4 decades in!

